# Minn Kota 112/SF Control Board??



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

So for some darn reason my 36 volt Minn Kota SF 112 will not cut off when you turn the handle in the off position. So it's full speed or no speed. Talked to a guy at Minn Kota and he says it the control board or something in the foot of the motor. I pulled the prop and lower unit is perfect. Has anyone replaced a control boat on there Minn Kota SF model?? Advice on where to get a control board??


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Just had Kel's replace the control board on my iPilot that was stuck on. Found mine was in the head end, but there was cutting and soldering involved so I paid for an expert to repair. It was worth it.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess I will see if there is anyone in the Tallahassee area that can service this motor! Was hoping this was plug and play!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> I guess I will see if there is anyone in the Tallahassee area that can service this motor! Was hoping this was plug and play!


They were real creative with their name.


TM SERVICE CENTER
1471 CAPITAL CIRCLE NW
UNIT 23
TALLAHASSEE, FL 32303
850-574-4245
M-TH: 7-2
[email protected]


Looks like #220 on the parts diagram. Part number 2184027 for $124 ain't bad.
https://motors.johnsonoutdoors.com/.../_52_AMPS_62"_Shaft/18|~08|~0005/18|~08|~0003


Based on the eBay pics there aren't any wires to solder, so I would buy the part and change my self. (Maybe buy two while your at it, because planned obsolescence happens. )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINN-KOTA-2...m2c9af0f9c5:m:mVOkW87K9Y2YNN-ab-N-X0Q&vxp=mtr


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

These guys can help you. They will provide the proper part and explain how to fix it. Very easy They are the Minn Kota parts providers. Their site has diagrams that make it easy to find part and how to replace. http://www.northlandmarine.com


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Exactly what I thought on this control board mariettamike!! Plug and play!!


----------

